# Amarra Luxe fixed 60hz drop on Tidal



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

This is an experience that has had me frustrated for some time now. Hope it helps some others as well.

The problem was streaming Tidal 'Hi-Fi' through my computer. After doing simple test tones I found a huge dip centered at 60hz. Very little sound coming out at this frequency. 

Most conversations lead to room null as the problem. I had accepted that this was probably true and I'd just have to live with the problem in my small 15' square room. (I did read somewhere that sometimes nulls can occur because of filters being stacked together so this stuck in the back of my mind as a possible cause)

I downloaded 'APO equalizer' to see if an EQ would help. No matter how hard you push up 60hz on the EQ it would NOT increase the sound. Again, it had to be the 'impossible to correct' dreaded room null.

Then, a day ago, I discovered the program called 'Amarra Luxe' that is designed just for Tidal. It's been out a month or so and they have a free 15 day valuation so I figured there was nothing to lose in trying it.

The thing that caught my attention was that * it will bi-pass the computers internal sound card and go straight to the external DAC*. I believe this was possibly the solution.

Long story short... it worked better than expected!!! It wasn't a room null after all. The 60hz is perfectly normal now and it sounds enormously better. Smooth through the whole mid base area and tighter as well. Improvements across the board. 

I'm surprised more people aren't talking about this software. There's little mention of it anywhere.

GD


----------

